# 07 State Wrasslin



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

anyone here making a trip to the dome??? I have a couple cousins wrestlin..........plan on taking in the action most of the day I assume, should be some good matches.

have any old has beens or use to be's on the site???? or even 'never was' guys??? :lol:

If you see me there, holla. I'll be the guy pretending to be intersted, but really I'll be reading the new 07 Fantasy Baseball Guide. Get an early start on you lowly suckaz, I plan on defending my title harshly this year.

Tator


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> holla





Tator said:


> suckaz


You hit the bottle a little early this morning???


----------

